# Schauspielerin Maria Furtwängler und ihr Partner Hubert Burda haben sich getrennt



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

Jahrzehnte waren sie ein Vorzeigepaar: 
Die Schauspielerin Maria Furtwängler ("Tatort") und der Verleger Hubert Burda haben nach mehr als 30 Jahren Ehe ihre Trennung bekannt gegeben. 
Das teilte die Sprecherin von Maria Furtwängler am Montag auf Anfrage der Deutschen Presse-Agentur in Berlin mit.

In einer Erklärung im Namen der Eheleute heißt es: 
_"Maria Furtwängler und Hubert Burda gehen bereits seit geraumer Zeit getrennte Wege. Sie sind einander, auch angesichts der beiden gemeinsamen Kinder, freundschaftlich und familiär verbunden und werden dies auch in Zukunft so handhaben." _

Darüber hinaus machte das Paar in der Angelegenheit keine weiteren Einzelheiten öffentlich. 
Die beiden Eheleute haben zusammen eine Tochter und einen Sohn: Elisabeth Furtwängler ist Musikerin, ihr Bruder Jacob Burda ist als Digitalunternehmer tätig.

Quellen: T-Online, Bild, dpa


----------



## Martini Crosini (15 Aug. 2022)

habe mich schon immer gefragt , warum sie den an Ihrer Seite hat....


----------



## anmabu (15 Aug. 2022)

Sie wird nicht verhungern


----------



## der4te (15 Aug. 2022)

Martini Crosini schrieb:


> habe mich schon immer gefragt , warum sie den an Ihrer Seite hat....


Weil er einer der reichsten und einflussreichsten Männer Deutschlands ist?


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2022)

Martini Crosini schrieb:


> habe mich schon immer gefragt , warum sie den an Ihrer Seite hat....


Geld macht attraktiv


----------



## Death Row (25 Sep. 2022)

Punisher schrieb:


> Geld macht attraktiv



"You're not ugly. You're just poor."


----------



## realone33803 (25 Sep. 2022)

Die Trennung wird ganz bestimmt ausführlich in „Bunte“, „Frau im …“, sowie diesen ganzen „Freizeit“ Blättern thematisiert. (Nicht)


----------



## LuigiHallodri (17 Nov. 2022)

Wer sagt denn, dass nicht er sie zum Teufel gejagt hat? Sie ist ja auch schon 56.😅
Vielleicht will er ja nochmal Kinder wie Eccleston?


----------

